# MarcVinco #8 Trial Rahmen



## ChrisKing (21. Februar 2004)

Marc Vinco #8
von/für Vinco entwickelt, sozusagen n "signature Rahmen"
Radstand 1095mm
Gewicht 1,7kg
Preis 795,-


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Februar 2004)

lecka....mal was anderes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (21. Februar 2004)

Sieht gut aus!
Und schön lang ist er auch


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Februar 2004)

bei dem is übrigens des Tretlager 8cm höher als beim LB!! End krass. Und Radstand war mal mit 1119mm geplant!!! Geo soll sich aber noch ändern..


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. Februar 2004)

Igit is der Häßlich :kotz:  Ihr habt echt alle geschmacksverirrung


----------



## robs (21. Februar 2004)

Und immer wieder werden hier Leute für ihren Geschmack beleidigt...    

boah wenn so viele Leute die gleiche Frau hätten wie das gleiche Bike, und jeder würde über neue interessante Frauen lästern, wo kämen wir da hin??



Meinereiner ist doch recht angetan von dem design, ist soo schön technisch. Und da liegt für mich das Geheimnis. Nicht son runder filigraner Schnickschnack wie Monty, sondern was solides...  zumindest halt optisch, schwer sein darf er natürlich auch für mich nicht


----------



## biketrialer (21. Februar 2004)

:kotz:


----------



## konrad (21. Februar 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem is übrigens des Tretlager 8cm höher als beim LB!! End krass. Und Radstand war mal mit 1119mm geplant!!! Geo soll sich aber noch ändern..



wie geht denn das? 8cm höher also ein sowieso schon hohes trialtretlager  
und den radstand kann man doch auch in die tonne kloppen-damit kann doch keiner mehr fahrn-außer die abgefuucktesten tipper....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Februar 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> wie geht denn das? 8cm höher also ein sowieso schon hohes trialtretlager
> und den radstand kann man doch auch in die tonne kloppen-damit kann doch keiner mehr fahrn-außer die abgefuucktesten tipper....



dazu sag ich nur: fahr isch hoch..............


----------



## LauraPalmer (21. Februar 2004)

auf n erstn Blick find i schaut der ned so supi aus - mehr so ois wär der aus a poar Waschmaschinenteile gmocht  :kotz: - vielleicht is des im aufgebauten Zuastond donn genau umkehrt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Februar 2004)

Anscheinend produziert jeder eigene Rahmen in Kleinserien. Is ja alles schön und gut aber die Preise sind dadurch echt vershizzlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Februar 2004)

:kotz:


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. Februar 2004)

:kotz: 

Übrigens "Fahr isch hoch iss nicht schlecht"


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Februar 2004)

:kotz:


----------

